# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Get out of the water

## andynap

Possible storm up your way on Sunday. Hope your boat is high and dry by then.

----------


## MIke R

we re calling it a season rather than doing trips this weekend..... which means I am taking her to bed tomorrow morning....she ll be snug as a bug in a rug

Once I get there I ll spend the night in that marina in the water for a day or so putting things away and catching up with some ol fishermen friends down that way...and then Im  heading home by Sunday

I ll be back in a few weeks to rip up the carpet in the salon and lay down a hardwood floor

----------


## andynap

Real wood?

----------


## MIke R

yes

----------


## andynap

Special wood for boats ?

----------


## MIke R

nope...dont need it...all you have to do is put the boxes of wood flooring in the boat for a few weeks so they acclimate to the environment....and then lay it down... I have a solid plywood subfloor and thats  the key...I ve talked to many who have done it and  it has turned out just fine

----------


## andynap

Just a tip- make sure you glue the joints because if water gets under it will warp .

----------


## MIke R

I was going to do that for sure....

----------


## Rosemary

Flat calm in Newport Harbor.  Surrounded by weddings - fun.

----------


## MIke R

Enjoy Rosemary..beautiful night up here in the mountains as well....an outdoor  firepit/smores night....

the boat is hauled,bottom power washed, covered and put to bed for the winter.....it was time

----------


## Rosemary

I have until Friday...

----------


## sbhlvr

It was wonderful weather on the Cape this past weekend. I'm hoping to get 2 more weekends on the boat before she's hauled and stored.

----------

